# MTB: Nepaug RAW - 5/11/09



## Greg (May 9, 2009)

Shannon Stewart (Sundown pony-tail ripper dude) is riding Nepaug Monday evening at 5:45. Gonna try to hook up with him. Anyone else interested? ishovel?


----------



## Greg (May 9, 2009)

BTW, we'll be meeting at the parking area in the woods, not the one on 202.


----------



## MR. evil (May 9, 2009)

I might be able to make this.


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## powhunter (May 9, 2009)

Me and JP are probable


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2009)

Is this still going on?  I plan on being there as long my knee isn't bothering me too much.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2009)

I'm still in. Haven't ridden in over a week and I'm getting over a head cold so I'm gonna be slooooww.


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> I'm still in. Haven't ridden in over a week and I'm getting over a head cold so I'm gonna be slooooww.



Cool, I might be able to keep up then.


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Cool, I might be able to keep up then.



Doubtful.











:razz:


----------



## bvibert (May 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Doubtful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, now its on!  You're going down Blasko!


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Oh, now its on!  You're going down Blasko!



Bring it Viberto. :lol:


----------



## Greg (May 10, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Me and *JP* are probable



Just caught this. I need to prepare myself mentally for johnnypoach mountain biking rides.... :razz:


----------



## jarrodski (May 11, 2009)

i wish.   going to the scratch and dent tonight to get a fridge, oven and micro...  

worse day possible for this... its gorgeous out.   crap


----------



## MR. evil (May 11, 2009)

I am not going to make this one guys.

Make sure to get some vid of you guys going big off the stunts:lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> i wish.   going to the scratch and dent tonight to get a fridge, oven and micro...
> 
> worse day possible for this... its gorgeous out.   crap



MTB beats getting a fridge any day, especially on a beautiful day like this!  It can wait one more day. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> I am not going to make this one guys.
> 
> Make sure to get some vid of you guys going big off the stunts:lol:



I don't have a camera with me.  You know I'll be going "big", you'll just have to use your imagination.


----------



## powhunter (May 11, 2009)

Where is the parking area in the woods??  Ill be heading up 202 towards Torrington

steveo


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Where is the parking area in the woods??  Ill be heading up 202 towards Torrington
> 
> steveo



Just pull in the dirt road across from where we've parked before and you'll see people parked all around in the clearing area.  There's a small brown sign for Nepaug State Forest marking the entrance off 202.


----------



## Greg (May 11, 2009)

ishovelsnow said:


> i wish.   going to the scratch and dent tonight to get a fridge, oven and micro...
> 
> worse day possible for this... its gorgeous out.   crap



Boo. The one time we hit up the 'Paug and you can't make it. Oh well, next time.


----------



## powhunter (May 11, 2009)

See ya at 530.....Jp is out for this one


steveo


----------



## jarrodski (May 11, 2009)

Greg said:


> Boo. The one time we hit up the 'Paug and you can't make it. Oh well, next time.



this is the only afternoon my old lady and i have off together.   i'll suck it up and make a sunday morning ride with you guys in the next couple weeks


----------



## bvibert (May 11, 2009)

So it's Greg, me, and Grandpa Pow representing AZ today?  Sweet!

I got to work a little late today, so I might not be rolling in until right about at 5:45.  I hope that's not a big deal...


----------



## MR. evil (May 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> So it's Greg, me, and Grandpa Pow representing AZ today?  Sweet!
> 
> I got to work a little late today, so I might not be rolling in until right about at 5:45.  I hope that's not a big deal...



I hope Greg can make up for you and grandpa Pow.


----------

